# Preemtive Lüfting? ASUS Rog Strix Z370-F Gaming und Kram



## CarstenP70 (7. September 2018)

*Preemtive Lüfting? ASUS Rog Strix Z370-F Gaming und Kram*

Ja, in dem Forum bin ich vielleicht falsch aufgehoben, aber ihr habt bestimmt ne Idee.

Mir geht es darum, also wenn ich in einem rein lüfterbasierten System (Asus Dingskirchen, siehe Thema) quasi "vorsorglich" anblasen will, finde ich keine Lösung im Setup. Worum ist es mir geht, ist, die Temperaturmessungen quasi beliebig "routen" zu können. Wenn etwa die CPU schnell auf 50° hoch geht, möchte ich diesen und jenen Lüfter hochdrehen können, damit schon ein Luftstrom da ist, bevor der CPU-Lüfter so richtig loslegt, die Hitze aber nur im Gehäuse verteilt und dann irgendwann ein Thermo dort dann denkt, oh, 40°, ich sollte vielleicht mal Bescheid sagen...

Ideen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. September 2018)

*AW: Preemtive Lüfting? ASUS Rog Strix Z370-F Gaming und Kram*

Wozu der Aufwand?

Das kann fast jedes moderne Board.


----------



## CarstenP70 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Preemtive Lüfting? ASUS Rog Strix Z370-F Gaming und Kram*

Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wie meins das kann, kann ein Admin das Thema hier zu machen. Ich bin neu in der Materie


----------



## Ryle (7. September 2018)

*AW: Preemtive Lüfting? ASUS Rog Strix Z370-F Gaming und Kram*

Präventiv geht das natürlich nicht, das Board kann ja nicht erraten wann Last anliegt. Du kannst aber im UEFI (Fan Control F6 drücken) oder wahrscheinlich auch mit Asus AI Suite mehrere Lüfteranschlüsse in Abhängigkeit der CPU Temperatur regeln.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. September 2018)

*AW: Preemtive Lüfting? ASUS Rog Strix Z370-F Gaming und Kram*



CarstenP70 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wie meins das kann, kann ein Admin das Thema hier zu machen. Ich bin neu in der Materie


1. Regel im Service: Lesen sie das Handbuch:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...ING/E13351_ROG_STRIX_Z370-F_GAMING_UM_WEB.pdf.

Die Asusboards haben alle eine eigene Lüftersteuerung im BIOS.
Mein Z170 Pro Gaming kann alle Lüfter dort regeln.

Bei Dir steht im Abschnitt 3.2.3 die Lüfterkurveneinrichtung.

Da die Boards manchmal sehr zickig sind in der Werteübernahme, kann man es auch in Windows mit der AI-Suite übrnehmen.
Allerdings solltest Du auf die letzte verfügbare Version achten, da viele vorhergehende fehlerhaft waren und sehr hohe Systemlasten und Abstürze begünstigt haben:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/AI_Suite_III_3.00.13_DIP5_1.05.13.zip .


----------

